

Twitter Bootstrap for Opa - niels
http://bootstrap.opalang.org/

======
rdg
Does that page do a horrible flickering at the top header when you scroll down
(or up) fast? It does for me in Safari (OSX Lion). Looks awful. Too bad.

~~~
hbbio
Strange. I can't repeat it with Safari (under Snow Leopard though).

------
hbbio
And Bootstrap 2.0 is coming soon!

